# USSR bracelet repar



## CMCM (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to replace the clasps for this USSR bracelet as I like the color. The pins seem to be 100% stuck. The width is 15mm.

Any Ideas?

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="134.33"]https://scontent.fkix1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/115825305_3191193267584802_1613634407667334469_o.jpg?_nc_cat=101&_nc_sid=ca434c&_nc_ohc=PfnVVUTYFosAX-vnBTk&_nc_ht=scontent.fkix1-2.fna&oh=f985330c0d51556d9a1bd07c101231d5&oe=5F3F508D[/IMG]


----------

